# My baby is 1 now (pic heavy)



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla turned 1 on september 28th.
I cant believe how time has flown!

I actually had the date wrong and thought it was the 1st of oct, but we made it up to her and got her a cake etc... lol.

Anyway here she is from teeny baby up till now.......
Days old








3 weeks
















6 weeks
















first day home at 8weeks








now at 1 year...
















MORE TO COME......


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Cake time...

















sharing....

















They all enjoyed celebrating hehe!!
Hope you like. xx


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

awww hope she enjoyed her birthday bless her, shes a gorgeous colour, is she blue and tan, love her baby pictures so cute.xxxxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Darla! Hugs and kisses are being sent your way! 
Terri she is such a beautiful girl. I absolutely love her baby pictures!! Blue/tan chis are my favorite and Darla is simply perfect. She really has gotten more beautiful with age. 
I need to go look at her pictures again!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Lorri, yeah she is a blue tri. x

Thanks Lisa, i think she is a wee beauty too hehe! x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh terri i love her,she has the most beautiful face .HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLA


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Darla is already 1!!?? WOW, time has gone fast eh? 
Happy [belated] birthday baby girl :love2: Terri, you're a great mom, your girl definitely is a beauty


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh terri i love her,she has the most beautiful face .HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLA


Thanks Michele, i just love her face too, it's cheeky but very cute. lol x



LittleHead said:


> Darla is already 1!!?? WOW, time has gone fast eh?
> Happy [belated] birthday baby girl :love2: Terri, you're a great mom, your girl definitely is a beauty


Thanks Crystal, i felt like such a bad mummy mixing up the date, till i looked at her papers, ah well we made a fuss of her anyway. xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

it has gone quick! Happy Birthday!!, shes lovely great pics


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy B-Day, Darla......


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Chloe and Jan.
It really has gone by fast! xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy happy birthday Miss Darla. Quigley and I hope all your adult dog dreams come true! Sweet, sweet baby. I hope we can still call you baby now that you are 1 year old. LOL.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww Terri she really is beautifull. Such a striking little girl.

Happy Birthday Darla x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Happy happy birthday Miss Darla. Quigley and I hope all your adult dog dreams come true! Sweet, sweet baby. I hope we can still call you baby now that you are 1 year old. LOL.


Thanks, oh yes she will always be my baby. xx



rache said:


> Awwww Terri she really is beautifull. Such a striking little girl.
> 
> Happy Birthday Darla x


Thanks Rache. xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this is the quickest year ever!!
happy birthday DARLA love you loads


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks Amanda. 
I know it is crazy!!
xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love het happy birthday darla!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy first birthday sweet wee Darla! I can't believe she is 1yo already. I remember seeing that first pic of her at a few days old in your siggy for the longest time before you were able to bring her home.  She's turned in to a GORGEOUS Chi girl too...definitely one of my favs on the board!

It looks like they enjoyed "celebrating" as well the lucky Chi Chi's...what a beautiful cake!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

happy barkday darla!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Miss Darling Darla, Happy Birthday!
Terri I remember all the anticipation waiting for her.... WE ALL were so excited with you waiting for her. Wow wasn't she worth the wait????? LOVE HER. Frankie and Benny say Happy Birthday wittle one:hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Darla! :cheer:ccasion7: You have grown into such a beautiful girl. Looks like your Mommy spoiled you rotten. I love the cake! Time flies way too fast, doesn't it. Hard to believe that she's 1 year old. The Wee's and I hope you have a very special, fun filled, pampered Birthday. ccasion6:ccasion4:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I love het happy birthday darla!!!


Thanks Sarah, i loves her too. hehe!! :daisy:



MChis said:


> Happy first birthday sweet wee Darla! I can't believe she is 1yo already. I remember seeing that first pic of her at a few days old in your siggy for the longest time before you were able to bring her home.  She's turned in to a GORGEOUS Chi girl too...definitely one of my favs on the board!
> 
> It looks like they enjoyed "celebrating" as well the lucky Chi Chi's...what a beautiful cake!


Thanks Heather, i know Mandy made me that lovely siggy and it helped with the wait. lol
Oh yes Daisy and Dillon enjoyed helping her out with her cake and biscuits. haha!! xx



smallbeats_m_all said:


> happy barkday darla!


LOL thanks. xx



pam6400 said:


> Oh Miss Darling Darla, Happy Birthday!
> Terri I remember all the anticipation waiting for her.... WE ALL were so excited with you waiting for her. Wow wasn't she worth the wait????? LOVE HER. Frankie and Benny say Happy Birthday wittle one:hello1:


Thanks Pam, i know you guys got me through that long wait, and she was defo worth it! Darla says thanks handsome laddies. aroo:daisy: x



TLI said:


> Happy Birthday Darla! :cheer:ccasion7: You have grown into such a beautiful girl. Looks like your Mommy spoiled you rotten. I love the cake! Time flies way too fast, doesn't it. Hard to believe that she's 1 year old. The Wee's and I hope you have a very special, fun filled, pampered Birthday. ccasion6:ccasion4:


Thanks T and the wees. xxx
Yes time does go by too fast, but no matter how old they get they are always our wee babies eh


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what adorable pics! I love the cake, bet they all did!  

Happy 1st Birthday, Darla!! ccasion6:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Paula.
Yes they loved the cake, still have some left too.
Like to just give small amounts to prevent the runs. lol xx


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww...she's so beautiful. Looks like she thoroughly enjoyed the cake.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy birthday to the bonnie lass !

She might have liked a birthday haggis


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG Terri has it been a year??
Wow that went way to fast!!
She looks so happy & healthy.
What a pretty birthday girl!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

wow, i cannot believe it's been a year already!! What a precious little one turned into a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Suz (Sep 27, 2010)

Her face reminds me of my late Chi mix, the one in my avatar.  Her expression is so saucy and cute, I love it!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Awww...she's so beautiful. Looks like she thoroughly enjoyed the cake.


Thanks, she really did. x



jazzman said:


> Happy birthday to the bonnie lass !
> 
> She might have liked a birthday haggis


Thanks Alan, lol havent even had haggis myself for a long time.



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> OMG Terri has it been a year??
> Wow that went way to fast!!
> She looks so happy & healthy.
> What a pretty birthday girl!


Thanks Rhonda, yeah i know it is hard to believe isnt it? xx



msmadison said:


> wow, i cannot believe it's been a year already!! What a precious little one turned into a gorgeous girl!!


Aww thanks Emily. xx



Suz said:


> Her face reminds me of my late Chi mix, the one in my avatar.  Her expression is so saucy and cute, I love it!


Aww thankyou, what a cutie and so sorry for your loss.
You described her perfectly.x


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

She is such a beauiful girl! Happy belated birthday


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG Happy Birthday Darla, you big gorgeous girl, from me and your big sis Faith! My goodness how fast that year went and how much you've grown. Stay beautiful little one! (Thanks for the heads up Terri!)


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Darla!
I love the shots of them all enjoying her cake, looks like they all enjoyed her little party 
Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Darla....she is gorgeous Terri! Love her sweet little face!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww Happy Birthday Darla! The baby pics are way too cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

What an angel, Happy Birthday to her! Time does fly! She is such a pretty little girl and her color is very nice! Hope she liked her birthday cake, cute that she shared! Happy Birthday little Darla!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

happy birthday lil girl....she is sooo cute...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Darla sends lots of licks and cuddles your way. xxxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Darla is 1!!! Where did the last year go?? I remember when you got that first pic and it was in your siggy. Happy Birthday darling Darla xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Lynda.
I know, seems like just yesterday i was waiting for that first pic from the breeder!
It took an eternity to come mind you. lol
xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OMGGGGGGGGGGG. that cake looks awesome!!! happy birthday darla, u sure were spoiled by that doughnut looking cake! homemade cake or bought for doggycake? i am in need of cake now...all ur fault! :lol:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL thanks Pige.
Got the cake from the local petshop. x


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy birthday, pretty girl!

It looks like they all enjoyed the cake!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Happy Barkday!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Happy birthday, pretty girl!
> 
> It looks like they all enjoyed the cake!





Muzby said:


> Happy Barkday!


Thanks :daisy:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Darla is gorgeous! Her puppy pics look like Bella as a pup.


----------

